# Waking up in a Ps world



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

took these pics this morn as my auto timers turned on my dawn/dusklights

after a NASTY nitrite spike in my other tanks my rohm and brandti had to be put in the pygo tank to keep them from dying as they were near death only 2 days prior not moving and tilted. happy to say 2 days later they look great more active and they follow my finger with their eyes and make the occasional lunge at it.

so here are pics

tank shot dawn lighting
View attachment 61970


7.5" rohm eyes SLOWLY go red while he wakes up
View attachment 61971


4" brandti
View attachment 61972


reds
View attachment 61973


big 4 all grown up 4.5" not the lil 1.5" fry anymore 
View attachment 61974


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

nice pics







you should work on geting them more room though


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

fury said:


> nice pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this set up is NOT what i want or expected to happen that tank is only for the pygos, but due to a nitrite spike in the rohms 20long and the brandtis 10gal i had no option but to put them in a FULLY established tank to recover.

today i am going to pick up an iorn stand and a 2nd 55gal and start the cycle on that and the rohm will go in the 2nd 55gal and the brandti will be movedto the 20long.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

pretty cool pics...i'm glad your fish survived the nitrIte spike. good luck stting up your new 55


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

sweet pics,

be careful!! I have the same divider in my 55 with my Piraya/Mac and my Mac is now refusing to eat because of it as well as charging it at will.


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

I really like the diamond plate light housing. Did you buy that or make it?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very cool.
I like the lighting.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice fish


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

divine said:


> I really like the diamond plate light housing. Did you buy that or make it?
> [snapback]1032288[/snapback]​


bought it at home depot dual 48" bulbs @ 40Watts Ea fixture cost $23 plus bulbs at $4.50 Ea

going back 2night to get the 36" light for the 30 gal that will go underneath the 55 and stand


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

I like the light on top of your tank.


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

nice pics and tank.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that is awesome! i am glad you saved your fish!!!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

put up pics of ur new 55 wen u get it


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> put up pics of ur new 55 wen u get it
> [snapback]1034652[/snapback]​


it will be the same 55 on top. i called my LFS and they said yeah the 55 will fit underneath as well when i got there and measured the opening cause of the bars used for the stand the opening was to small to fit a 55 under it. so i decided to leave my current 55gal on top put a new 30gal tank for my rohm under it so he can get out of his 20gal tank and move my brandti out of his 10gal and into the rohms old 20gal

adding bio-spira tonight hopefully if all goes well they will be in their new homes sunday night


----------



## CrimCode (Apr 26, 2005)

CT,

Nice setup









What did you use for the background? That's how I want mine to look, but my lfs background solid blue bg sucks


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

sweet looking fish


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

CrimCode said:


> CT,
> 
> Nice setup
> 
> ...


i used a laytex based paint and painted the back OUTSIDE of the tank.

i used a laytex based paint so if i want to change the color all i do it slibe a razor blade under the paint layer and i can pull it off in 1 clean sheet and not use a paint thinner that can bring harmful toxins into the tank water


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

good luck with the new set ups


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice setup, goo dluck with your other tank


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

good luck!!!


----------

